# Tuna Custard Pie



## Katherine (Apr 20, 2002)

Tuna Custard Pie
1 9 inch pie crust
1/2 lb.bacon
2 small onions
1/4 lb.swiss cheese
1 (7 oz.)can tuna,drained
3 eggs,slightly beaten
1 1/4 cups light cream
salt and pepper to taste 

Fry bacon until crisp,drain and crumble.reserve bacon drippings. fry onions in bacon drippings until tender.place cheese in pie crust;top with bacon,onions and tuna.mix eggs with cream,salt and pepper.pour over tuna mixture. bake at 350 for 45 minutes or until knife inserted in center comes out clean


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2002)

This sounds great KAT - But, I will have to make ANYTHING BUT TUNA PIE!!! LOL  I have had too many cats that ate canned food and I cannot "do" tuna anymore!  It really upsets me too because I used to love it.  If I have some leftover salmon I might try that.  Did I say  leftover salmon????  Ok, I'll probably have to buy some to make this.  But, I think by son will even eat it !!! Thanks.


----------

